# Can someone ID this fish?



## rawsx (May 1, 2006)

KAY!!! sorry bad pics with phone


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i say rhom.


----------



## erw333n (Mar 19, 2006)

wow, mine is way diff from yours......... hmmmmmm lol


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

I see a couple bars in the first pic so my vote goes for compressus. I maybe wrong though.

Trystan


----------



## rawsx (May 1, 2006)

Anyone other opinions on what this guy is? The fish store had it labeled as a black piranha but theyre kinda stupid.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

NOT sure put looks like a rhom


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

My 1st thought was compressus after seeing the bars and red eyes. Then I noticed the spotting dissapears below the lateral line and I remember mash telling me that alturie CAN have red eyes. I believe you have a S. altuvie.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i think its a rhom. looks like my guyana rhom wid that yellow also.


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

rawsx said:


> KAY!!! sorry bad pics with phone


Altuvei for sure.....Just sold the one i had and it looks identical..heres a pic of him


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

rawsx said:


> KAY!!! sorry bad pics with phone


You took those with a phone?? Man, those are good pic's for a phone, especially the first one, what phone do you have?


----------



## rawsx (May 1, 2006)

the phone is a sony ericsson w800i
some more pics for a positive ID on what fish i gots

View attachment 105486

View attachment 105487


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Those are real good pics for a phone.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not great pictures to try to ID from...but my first thought was altuvei as well.


----------

